
The Alpha Geeks - Tim O'Reilly [MP3] - reitzensteinm
http://www.itconversations.com/shows/detail197.html
======
reitzensteinm
I've been recently relistening to the best interviews and talks from the last
few years that I remember, and this one really stuck out (both in memory, and
when I listened to it again).

